# Flatpedalschuhe für mieses Wetter



## cschaeff (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Forum,
Fahre jetzt seit nem knappen Jahr mit flats und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Da nun die nasse und kalte Jahreszeit vor der Tür steht, suche ich nach einer wetterfesten Alternative zu meinen fiveten freerider. 
Was fahrt ihr im Winter?
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Oktober 2016)

Five ten impact high inkl sealskinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2016)

das triffst sich ja gut...ich beschaeftige mich auch grad mit der Thematik.

bei dem Impact high Team stoert mich etwas das hohe > Gewicht: 727g pro Schuh (Gr. 43) 
den gibts auch noch als "normal" Impact high dann etwas leichter > Gewicht: 611g pro Schuh (Gr. 43)
da habe ich nun als Alternative den Freerider EPS high in Betracht gezogen > Gewicht: 525g pro Schuh (Gr.43) 
farblich gefaelt mir der Freerider High aber in schwarz besser und ist auch leichter > Gewicht: 488g pro Schuh (Gr. 43) 

beim EPS steht extra dazu:
"Der Freerider EPS ist stark isoliert mit einer Vielzahl von wärmeisolierenden Materialien
und ist damit die erste Wahl für einen Winterausflug auf dem Bike.

also denke ich wird der Freerider high (ohne EPS) nicht so warm sein und etwas ungeeigneter dann doch fuer kalte Tage


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Oktober 2016)

Die leichtesten sind die impact high nicht,das stimmt schon .Aber ich persönlich komme gut klar mit......


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Oktober 2016)

Five Ten oder Adidas Terrex mit Sealskinz.

Zusätzlich habe ich seit gestern die Vaude Moab STX. Hab sie heute das erste mal gefahren.
Wetterschutz kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, weils heute schön war. Gripp ganz gut, kommt nicht an die anderen Marken ran, aber doch ganz gut


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> farblich gefaelt mir der Freerider High aber in schwarz besser und ist auch leichter



Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der normale Freerider High wirklich wintertauglich ist. Ich fahr den in flacher Variante, habe als Vergleich den Impact. Der Impact ist deutlich wärmer und stabiler, hat zudem auch die steifere Sohle.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke

und Vaude Moab STX....das ist mir zu viel Geld fuer die wenigen Wintertouren 

Sealskinz sind noch eine Alternative, denn bisher brauchte ich nicht zwingend winterfeste Radschuhe 
aber was soll das denn auf Amerzon die Groessen fuer Sealskinz in S-XL anzugeben bei Fuessen 

PS: auf deren Homepage auch


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> und Vaude Moab STX....das ist mir zu viel Geld fuer die wenigen Wintertouren



Dachte man kauft vernünftige Klamotten um bei schlechten Wetter mehr fahren zu können. Mach ich zumindest so


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2016)

also 170 Euro und mehr bei Vaude, da bleibe ich 5.10 treu
Shimano habe ich auch noch 2 Paar, doch die haben keine hohen fuer Flat's 
und wir alle wissen doch mittlerweile, teuer heist nicht automatisch gut


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> und Vaude Moab STX....das ist mir zu viel Geld fuer die wenigen Wintertouren
> 
> ...


Im Moment bei Outdoor broker teils um 50% reduzierz


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> und Vaude Moab STX....das ist mir zu viel Geld fuer die wenigen Wintertouren
> 
> ...


 Gucke mal bei rosebikes ..Da stehen die Größen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im Moment bei Outdoor broker teils um 50% reduzierz



und was  http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Outlet/Produkte/

weder 5.10 Sealskinz oder Vaude


PS: die Groessen bei Sealskinz findet man schon, fands nur voellig bescheuert bei sowas wie Fuesse S-XL anzugeben


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und was  http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Outlet/Produkte/
> 
> weder 5.10 Sealskinz oder Vaude
> 
> ...


Nicht? 
Schau mal an der richtigen Stelle

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Sealskinz-Waterproof/


----------



## limbokoenig (9. Oktober 2016)

es gab (gibt?) auch einen Freerider Elements.
Der hat nicht so ne mesh oberfläche wie der normale freerider sondern ne glatte geschlossene.
Reicht um Nässe draußen zu halten, ist aber nicht so brutal warm dass man ihn nicht auch bei warmen Temperaturen fahren könnte.


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Oktober 2016)

und genau so schaut der Freerider EPS aus und ebend in hoher Ausfuehrung 

Freerider Elements


----------



## clemsi (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall den EPS ausprobieren - das ist genau das, worauf ich eigentlich (von 5.10) schon immer gewartet habe (nicht nur für den Winter, aber auch für [email protected] Park).

Den Elements habe ich auch, ebenso wie den normalen Freerider und den Contact. 
Jetzt die große Überraschung: mit den Elements bekomm ich im Winter schneller kalte Füße als mit dem normalen Freerider (gleiche Socken vorausgesetzt). Zudem finde ich den Elements unbequemer als den normalen- wobei beide keine Chance gegen die Passform des Contacts haben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir die 2015er Adidas Trail Cross im Ausverkauf zugelegt. Profil ist ähnlich wie bei Vaude Moab (Stealth geriffelt). Sohle ist recht fest, kann man aber auch mit latschen und sind auch bequem genug. Im Prinzip hätte ich lieber hochschaftige gehabt aber diese waren recht preiswert und machen auch einen wasserdichten Eindruck. Zusätzlich trage ich dann noch Sealskinz und dünne Socken drunter. Grösse: 45 1/3....trage normaler Strassenschuh 44,5 (etwas grösser nehmen).







http://enduro-mtb.com/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-sl-test/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Oktober 2016)

moechte lieber welche mit hohem Schaft zwecks Stabilietaet am Sprunggelenk (hatte schon beidseitig jeweils einen Baenderriss)


----------



## varadero (11. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> moechte lieber welche mit hohem Schaft zwecks Stabilietaet am Sprunggelenk (hatte schon beidseitig jeweils einen Baenderriss)


soll von Adidas auch noch kommen


----------



## diodato (11. Oktober 2016)

Wie sind den die Five Ten Impact vxi? Bezug auf Kälte usw. Ich friere nicht sehr leicht aber solange auf dem Feldberg oder Schauinsland noch kein Schnee liegt würde ich doch gerne meine Lieblings Trails fahren.Oder doch lieber den Freerider EPS. Danke


----------



## Tob1as (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte weder mit Impact High noch mit den Impact VXI kalte Füße bekommen.
Die Impact VXI haben ja praktisch keine Belüftung, und halten so auch ganz gut das Wasser fern.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Oktober 2016)

varadero schrieb:


> soll von Adidas auch noch kommen



schaut interessant aus...gibts schon Infos zur Verfuegbarkeit ?


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Oktober 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> schaut interessant aus...gibts schon Infos zur Verfuegbarkeit ?



Laut hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/adid...t-hohe-variante-des-bike-schuhs.811222/page-2

Februar 2017


----------



## silberwald (12. Oktober 2016)

Werfe mal den 5.10 ELC in die Runde. Bin den im Sauwetter in Saalbach gefahren. Mit langer Hose, die auch im Fahrmodus mit den Schuhen abschließt, hatte ich nur "Feuchtigkeit" durch den Fuß. Der Schuh ansich hat keine "Löcher" (so Entlüftungslöcher) und durch die Abdeckung vorne und dem Material bleibt äußere Feuchtigkeit draußen.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-freerider-elc-mtb-schuhe-505367/wg_id-627


----------



## Drahteseli (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

ich hänge mich mal mit dran.

Hat evtl. schon jemand vergleichende Erfahrung zwischen den Freerider Elements und den neuen Freerider EPS?

Ich habe irgendwie die Sorge, dass die Elements im Winter zu kalt sind, aber die EPS in der Übergangszeit (so wie jetzt) zu warm

LG


----------



## Perlenkette (12. Oktober 2016)

Drahteseli schrieb:


> Hat evtl. schon jemand vergleichende Erfahrung zwischen den Freerider Elements und den neuen Freerider EPS?




Ja ganz frische; aber noch keine ausgiebigen Erfahrungen . Die Freerider Elements sind für Schmuddelwetter und die Übergangszeit besser geeignet als die Freerider; aber im Winter genau so kalt. Ich bin mit ihnen letztes Jahr zwar über den Winter gekommen; es hat aber nicht immer maximalen Spaß gemacht . Die Freerider EPS (als Stiefel) sind recht warm (naja so kalt ist es noch nicht, das wird sich noch zeigen); aber mit 2 Paar Socken schon echt mollig. Wasserabweisend und abwischbar sind sie auch; das glatte Obermaterial ist durchgängig und fast ohne Nähte gefertigt (profan gesagt- sieht aus wie aus einem Stück in Form gegossen  - die "5.10-Freerider-Naht-Optik" ist nur geformt und nicht genäht)


----------



## erdling (12. Oktober 2016)

Giro Jacked Mid. Seit 2 Jahren bei jedem Matsch und Trailbau dabei ohne Nähte die aufgehen oder nasse Füße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautsichnix (12. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Five ten impact high inkl sealskinz



jau die sind Super..plus Merino Socken ...


----------



## komamati-san (12. Oktober 2016)

Das Zwiebelprinzip: Wollsocke - GoretexSocken (Sind das Sealskinz? ) - Adidas Terex.
Die Sohle ist im Schnee aber nicht gut...


----------



## roliK (13. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hab mir die 2015er Adidas Trail Cross im Ausverkauf zugelegt. Profil ist ähnlich wie bei Vaude Moab (Stealth geriffelt). Sohle ist recht fest, kann man aber auch mit latschen und sind auch bequem genug. Im Prinzip hätte ich lieber hochschaftige gehabt aber diese waren recht preiswert und machen auch einen wasserdichten Eindruck. Zusätzlich trage ich dann noch Sealskinz und dünne Socken drunter. Grösse: 45 1/3....trage normaler Strassenschuh 44,5 (etwas grösser nehmen).
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-sl-test/


Also mir taugt der Schuh zwar auch sehr, aber wasserdicht sind die Adidas Terrex leider nicht. Sind bei Regen oder tiefen Gatschlöchern immer recht schnell eingeweicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Oktober 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Also mir taugt der Schuh zwar auch sehr, aber wasserdicht sind die Adidas Terrex leider nicht. Sind bei Regen oder tiefen Gatschlöchern immer recht schnell eingeweicht.


Irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man halt eingehen ;-)...der Schuh, der bei mir recht wasserdicht ist, ist der Sombrio Shazam....nur das Profil taugt nix zum gehen...


----------



## suro (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich benutze den Salomon XA 3D Ultra. Den gibt es als Halbschuh und mit Schaft und ist absolut wasserdicht. Damit bin ich schon mal in einer Pfuetze gelandet und es kam rein gar nichts innen rein. Der Schuh ist eigentlich fuer Trailrunning oder auch wandern. Den benutze ich halt auch noch fuers MTB. Winddicht ist er natuerlich auch, die Sohle dick und damit auch warm. Wenn er schlammig ist, geht es einfach unter den Wasserhahn und dann wird er auch, ohne innen nass zu werden, sofort wieder sauber. Habe mir den schon zum 2.Mal gekauft, vermutlich hole ich mir den auch zum 3.Mal. Gruesse


----------



## MTBLA (17. Oktober 2016)

Neopren Überschuh mit Klettverschluss. Schützt vor Kälte und Schmutz.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Neopren Überschuh mit Klettverschluss. Schützt vor Kälte und Schmutz.


Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn auf flatpedal, da sofort durch die Pins kaputt und auch zum Gehen total unbrauchbar.


----------



## vitaminc (18. Oktober 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn auf flatpedal, da sofort durch die Pins kaputt und auch zum Gehen total unbrauchbar.



Ich hab auch Neopren-Überzieher für meine Flatpedal-Schuhe. Einfach die Überzieher entsprechend an der Unterseite ausschneiden, so dass man mit der Sohle auf dem Pedal steht und nicht mit dem Neopren-Stoff.


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Oktober 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Neopren-Überzieher für meine Flatpedal-Schuhe. Einfach die Überzieher entsprechend an der Unterseite ausschneiden, so dass man mit der Sohle auf dem Pedal steht und nicht mit dem Neopren-Stoff.



So machen es viele ,aber bei 5/10 Impact High,da recht klobig  wirds da schwer passende zu finden,was noch dazu kommt ,diese Überzieher sind eigentlich für die " Race " MTB Schuhe ,von daher schmaler geschnitten  ...gab hier im Forum diesbezüglich ja mal Thread drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Neopren-Überzieher für meine Flatpedal-Schuhe. Einfach die Überzieher entsprechend an der Unterseite ausschneiden, so dass man mit der Sohle auf dem Pedal steht und nicht mit dem Neopren-Stoff.


Die werden unten von nem Gummi gehalten... Das reisst doch nur auf. Eher würde ich meine Füße in Gefrierbeutel stecken (alter Trick) und dann mit den Socken da rein...


----------



## MTBLA (18. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> So machen es viele ,aber bei 5/10 Impact High,da recht klobig wirds da schwer passende zu finden,was noch dazu kommt ,diese Überzieher sind eigentlich für die " Race " MTB Schuhe ,von daher schmaler geschnitten ...gab hier im Forum diesbezüglich ja mal Thread drüber


Ich trage auch 5.10 impact high in 46. Vaude Shoecover Pallas II für 47-49 passt. Dank Klettverschluss an der Wade auch recht gut anzulegen.


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die werden unten von nem Gummi gehalten... Das reisst doch nur auf. Eher würde ich meine Füße in Gefrierbeutel stecken (alter Trick) und dann mit den Socken da rein...


Bisher ist mir noch kein Gummi gerissen (Gottseidank ) Bei den Vaude ist der Gummizug weit hinten, klappt gut.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir noch kein Gummi gerissen (Gottseidank ) Bei den Vaude ist der Gummizug weit hinten, klappt gut.



Okay..die Vaude Pallas sehen besser aus...hab noch welche von Brügelmann in XL aber da wirds echt eng mit meinen Adidas Terrex. Ggf. kann ich mir da noch was ausschneiden unten. Andernfalls wenn ein Sturzregen kommt oder wenn man in die Pfütze tritt, ist Neopren auch kein Garant für trockene Füsse ;-)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir diesen zugelegt, heute matsch schlamm ect.füsse trocken und warm heute morgen 4 grad bei uns.



Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rennschnegge (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen mit dem Schuh.. nicht ganz optimal finde ich die Sohle, da die Abdeckung fuer die Klickies aus Hartplastik ist, das Teil verzahnt sich nicht so gut mit den Pins der Flatpadels......aber besser als Sommerschuhe mit Ueberzieher die staendig zerreissen durch die Pins und in denen man kalte, nasse Fuesse hat....


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Oktober 2016)

Der Freerider EPS hat sich am Wochenende super bewährt; auch bei einem ungewollten knöcheltiefen Matsch-Stop. Temperatur zwischen 1 und 7 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (25. Oktober 2016)

@Perlenkette 
hast du auch die hohen? Sind die genauso angenehm zu tragen (im Vgl. zu den tiefen)?


----------



## Perlenkette (25. Oktober 2016)

Ja; ich habe die Stiefel. Ich habe zum ersten Mal Stiefel beim Biken getragen und war angenehm überrascht; der Schaft verleiht Stabilität (und mehr Wärme )  Die Polsterung geht bis zum oberen Rand.


----------



## moerk (29. Oktober 2016)

An die 5.10-Experten,

Ich möchte mir entweder den freerider Elements oder den contact zulegen. Der Schuh soll ganzjährig gefahren werden, d.h. im Winter mit dicken Socken sollen sie halbwegs warm und trocken bleiben und im Sommer nicht zu heiß. Ich bin eher Typ käsefuss, bekomme also selten kalte Füße.
Welchen von den beiden 5.10 würdet ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Oktober 2016)

Den EPS hatte ich auch auf den Schirm für diesen Winter, scheint die Erwartungen ja zu erfüllen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Oktober 2016)

ja und  ich warte jetzt in voller Hoffnung auf das Weihnachtsgeschaeft um den EPS evtl. guenstiger zu kriegen


----------



## bipus (4. November 2016)

nimm den Impact low, hat eine bessere Sohle als der Freerider


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2016)

flache hab ich genug...will hohe Schuhe haben und da ist mir der Impact high zu schwer dann


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

bipus schrieb:


> nimm den Impact low, hat eine bessere Sohle als der Freerider



nicht nur Sohle. Insgesamt ist für mich der Impact immer noch der beste FiveTen-Schuh. Der Freerider ist ingesamt soft und biegt sich durch, der Impact der weitaus stabilere Schuh. 

Wenn ich im Winter mehr fahren würde dann wäre der Impact High in der engeren Wahl, ggf. würde ich mir noch nen Wanderschuh mit Vibram-Sohle überlegen den man dann auch vernünftig zum Wandern nehmen kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> flache hab ich genug...will hohe Schuhe haben und da ist mir der Impact high zu schwer dann



Leicht is er nicht . .das stimmt schon ,aber beim Fahren gibt er einfach das Gefühl ,das der Fuss/Knöchel gut geschützt is


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. November 2016)

glaub ich und mir ist bewusst dass ich mit dem EPS einen Kompromiss eingehe 
aber ich behalte den Impact high noch im Auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2016)

Eine leichtere Alternative zum Impact High wäre vielleicht noch der Adidas Terex Trailcross Protect High gewesen, kommt aber erst im Februar 2017 und ist fraglich wie warm der wirklich ist. Wenn man halt auf maximalen Grip verzichten kann, dann doch eher Wanderschlappen anziehen, und wer maximalen Grip brauch wird am Impact High nicht vorbeikommen.

ps, kann es sein das EPS kaum leichter ist als der Impact High?


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> das triffst sich ja gut...ich beschaeftige mich auch grad mit der Thematik.
> 
> bei dem Impact high Team stoert mich etwas das hohe > Gewicht: 727g pro Schuh (Gr. 43)
> den gibts auch noch als "normal" Impact high dann etwas leichter > Gewicht: 611g pro Schuh (Gr. 43)
> ...



1. Seite


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2016)

ah sorry, ich bin irgendwie über ne andere Gewichtsangabe gestolpert oder da gibt es aus den Jahren eben verschiedene Modelle:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/five-...H987L_WOo0XAIa5mlvBFSnksDfmA121ZjgaApaS8P8HAQ
1156gr für das Paar, das sind 578gr pro Schuh.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. November 2016)

Das wiegen meine Impact High in 43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. November 2016)

Der EPS ist schon Top, und Knöchelschutz ist mehr als ausreichend, zusätzlich leicht und nicht solche Klotzchen wie der impack den ich nur im park nutze.Für AM Touren ect.ein sehr feines Ding.



   Ride on.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Der EPS ist schon Top, und Knöchelschutz ist mehr als ausreichend, zusätzlich leicht und nicht solche Klotzchen wie der impack den ich nur im park nutze.Für AM Touren ect.ein sehr feines Ding.Anhang anzeigen 544012Anhang anzeigen 544013



kannst du was zur Sohle sagen, eher biegsam&weich oder hart wie Impact?


----------



## adrenochrom (5. November 2016)




----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. November 2016)

Biegsam und weich, genau so wie der freerider sommerschuh.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## voon (6. November 2016)

Ich brauch das grad in de Hardcore variante ... will im Schnee Fatbiken. Da ich keine Clips nutze, kann das theoretisch irgendein warmer, wasserdichter usw Schuh sein, zumal ich damit auch schieben koennen muss und nicht irgend ein Brett wie den Northwave Arctic Celsius brauche ... deren Sohlen sind steif wie Stahl. Aber da wird die Auswahl irgendwie verwirrend. Begrenzt auf Bikeschuhe waer wohl der 45NRTH Wolvhammer was. Allerdings teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (6. November 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ich trage auch 5.10 impact high in 46. Vaude Shoecover Pallas II für 47-49 passt. Dank Klettverschluss an der Wade auch recht gut anzulegen.
> 
> Bisher ist mir noch kein Gummi gerissen (Gottseidank ) Bei den Vaude ist der Gummizug weit hinten, klappt gut.


Hm. Hab dir mir jetzt mal bestellt. Auf die Impact High in Größe 42 passt nichtmal das Vaude Shoecover in Größe 44-46 drauf. Da müsste ich wohl auch auf 47-49 zurückgreifen.
Auf die nicht so wuchtigen Freerider Elements in Größe 41 passt das 44-46er Shoecover dagegen gut (ein gleichzeitig bestelltes in Größe 40-43 war allerdings schon etwas zu eng).


----------

